# So how many of you



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

So i go tanning once a week or so. Sometimes i go every couple of weeks. My fav is the stand up. First time i did it i got kinda dizzy. lmao i dont like to be pal


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tanning is for women and the gays IMO


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmao, u should be banned, u just called me gay!!!!

J/P, not around were i live. You cant get a tann by the sun. i think it looks stupid to be pall. like a ghost.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow do you get your waxing manicure and pedicure done too?

guys should not go tanning that is super gay, you want a tan go bar b-q with your shirt off or fish with your shirt off or do something other tan like a metro sexual ****.. i firmly belive guys shouldnt try to look as good as chicks.. oh yeah unless there gay..

one of my friends went tanning for a few months and it was super gay.. and dont think peopel dont notice that its cloudy and raining and you and the chicks are nice and tan like youve been on the beach for weeks.. GAY


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

im already dark enough. no need to get a tan.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

whata lame place. immature of people to make fun of others for how they look


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've never been in a tanning bed in my life

but I go to the pool/beach, etc.. in the summer and usually get pretty tan

Edit: so how the hell should I vote ? Is your question only about fake indoor tanning or outdoor tanning as well ?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao
> [snapback]1015982[/snapback]​


so how is the weather in gaysville?

the only douchbags that tan around here are guidos, juiced up metro sexual monkeys.. tool bags..


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao
> ...


i full heartedly agree


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

quixoticboi said:


> whata lame place. immature of people to make fun of others for how they look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, stop going to this site, people here are just as bad. lmao

Edit: Just look at the replies so far, and btw i met my girl friend at the tanning place. Pretty good i guess for living in fagsvill


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I've never been in a tanning bed in my life
> 
> but I go to the pool/beach, etc.. in the summer and usually get pretty tan
> [snapback]1015989[/snapback]​


Likewise man, I try and get a tan by actually going outside come summertime, but my comment about tanning beds still stands.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > whata lame place. immature of people to make fun of others for how they look
> ...


does your girl friend have a huge adams apple and a 5 o'clock shadow on her face ?

j/k


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> does your girl friend have a huge adams apple and a 5 o'clock shadow on her face ?
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


LOL " do i look like im ashamed that i go home to starla every night" - rex kwon do


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lmfao, around where u guys live its differnt, where i live its differnt. I see that no one can really respect that here...... lmfao i have to go get my brother and sisters from school then im going fish shoping.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > whata lame place. immature of people to make fun of others for how they look
> ...


BTGW i rent movies from block buster and banged a chick that works there


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

tanning is totally









for doods...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

If i want tan i just take vacation to california,but this year im off to ibiza to get drunk and get some girl pregnant.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tanning


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> If i want tan i just take vacation to california,but this year im off to ibiza to get drunk and * get some girl pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont and say you did :nod:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I get My Tan from Working outSide.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you guys sure put him in his place...wtf?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

:laugh: ya i go tanning, haa I went today at lunch.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> :laugh: ya i go tanning, haa I went today at lunch.
> [snapback]1016323[/snapback]​


Pics ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ~SUNshine~ said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: ya i go tanning, haa I went today at lunch.
> ...


yeah, he dont believe you...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

my gf has a tannin bed, it's tight.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> my gf has a tannin bed, it's tight.
> [snapback]1016341[/snapback]​


you ever bone in that tanning bed?!?!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > my gf has a tannin bed, it's tight.
> ...


You have a dirty mind


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Brown by nature.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > my gf has a tannin bed, it's tight.
> ...


better get it done quick or youd have a burned sack


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor Mortiz likes to choke the chicken in his tanning bed









No need for tanning lotion, huh ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor Mortiz likes to choke the chicken in his tanning bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

HELL NO. it cost money to get a fake tan but if you go outside to fish or bbq, you get a tan fro FREE. you takl about people making fun of you becasue you are pale, so what? people will always find something to make fun of you for. so when you go tanning to satisfy their insults, they will make fun of you becasue you not as dark or you are wearing the wrong socks or shoes and blah blah. you also speak that you can't get a tan wheer you live, yet you get a fake tan. doesn't it look weird that you are tan in a place that you can't naturally produce a tan?

75% of people at my school have sex with guys. I am not going to have sex with guy based on what "they" do.

75% of schoolmates as straight girls.

the only reason you should fake tan is becasue it makes you feel better. I smoke blunts and drink beer to make myself feel better, some disagree with my methods but it doesn't matter since it makes ME, not them happy.

go tan but tan for the right reasons.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Joefish


> 75% of people at my school have sex with guys. I am not going to have sex with guy based on what "they" do.


Did I read that right ? I even read it a couple times just in case


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Joefish
> 
> 
> > 75% of people at my school have sex with guys. I am not going to have sex with guy based on what "they" do.
> ...


yep he is gay,oh well we all cant be straight as a door nail i guess.poor bastard


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor Mortiz likes to choke the chicken in his tanning bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta tan your Bits and Pieces... lol


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > my gf has a tannin bed, it's tight.
> ...


Rigor Is a newly Wed he would Bone a pile of Wood


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> I am not going to have sex with guy based on what "they" do.
> 
> [snapback]1016365[/snapback]​


Saving your bunghole for that special someone, eh Joe ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm already dark enough.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > watermonst3rs said:
> ...


can and have...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao
> [snapback]1015982[/snapback]​





dan-uk said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Joefish
> ...


ahhaah, i am not gay but maybe my analogy was bad. i was trying to explain that you should not base you actions on the actions of others.

see me at prom. i am short but not gay.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just because you have a chick prom date doesnt mean your not gay..

i brought a bi/ ***** chick to the prom, i was trying to double my chances but i was all stupid at the prom and pissed her off so she went and hooked up with her g/f with out me.. but i still had a hot prom date.. i went back to school the next monday and everyone in my class was like damn where did you get that chick.. sorry to derail, back to the topic..

guys that go tanning smoke pole, scientific evidence to follow...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> just because you have a chick prom date doesnt mean your not gay..
> 
> i brought a bi/ ***** chick to the prom, i was trying to double my chances but i was all stupid at the prom and pissed her off so she went and hooked up with her g/f with out me.. but i still had a hot prom date.. i went back to school the next monday and everyone in my class was like damn where did you get that chick.. sorry to derail, back to the topic..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> just because you have a chick prom date doesnt mean your not gay..
> 
> i brought a bi/ ***** chick to the prom, i was trying to double my chances but i was all stupid at the prom and pissed her off so she went and hooked up with her g/f with out me.. but i still had a hot prom date.. i went back to school the next monday and everyone in my class was like damn where did you get that chick.. sorry to derail, back to the topic..
> 
> ...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> just because you have a chick prom date doesnt mean your not gay..
> 
> i brought a bi/ ***** chick to the prom, i was trying to double my chances but i was all stupid at the prom and pissed her off so she went and hooked up with her g/f with out me.. but i still had a hot prom date.. i went back to school the next monday and everyone in my class was like damn where did you get that chick.. sorry to derail, back to the topic..
> 
> ...


joefish has been severly fuckin....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I do it very occasionally because my dermitoligist recomends it for my keratosis pilaris.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> guys that go tanning smoke pole, scientific evidence to follow...
> [snapback]1016414[/snapback]​


please take a look at exibit A.

as you can clearly see this guy was straight before fake tanning, and afterwards he is clearly no longer straight. the hat and lack of a manly watch supports these facts..










now please refer to exibit B

this is a the device that is used to replace the urge to BB-Q and drink beer with the need to go shopping and get manicures and pedicures.. the device emmits an ultra gay light that has no adverse efectson females other tehn hotness but is know to cuase severe gayness amongst men..


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I'll catch some rays by the pool or down the shore.

I wouldn't bother getting a "fake tan". That's just too metrosexual for my lifestyle.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > guys that go tanning smoke pole, scientific evidence to follow...
> ...


I figured you would be well read in the topic of gayness....


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > just because you have a chick prom date doesnt mean your not gay..
> ...


why cuz some punk kid that doesn't know me, made an assumption. sure, whatever, i will just go in the other room for a second..................................
sorry had to say hi to my girlfriend.

"no body can make you inferior without your consent" e. roosevelt


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > guys that go tanning smoke pole, scientific evidence to follow...
> ...


see... man you cannot fight science...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> I get My Tan from Working outSide.
> [snapback]1016298[/snapback]​





joefish219 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...



















Well put.

--Dan


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Tanning , not here,when I think of going tanning I think of woman, shopping make up nails, perms etc...Actually I think of my wife.

Ill take my shirt off when working outside, or whatever, but it has nothing to do with getting a tan ,but juist being comfortable.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

just wait till you are 30 years old. You'll look like you are 50 due to all the time you spent tanning. Some chicks at my work are like that. They look old as hell but they are only in their late 30's. Faces are all saggy lookin and its just nasty

My aunt got cancer in her spine. She tanned a lot. Really tore here sh*t up. Couldnt walk, go to the bathroom or move without assistance. She was only 40 years old too. She was in pain 24/7 the last time i saw her.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

guys aren't supposed ot go to tanning beds, its not natural. they are only for girls. guys are supposed ot get tans from working outside and all.

J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao, wow around where i live, people make fun of others for looking like ghost. I think 60% of the males at my school go tanning. lmao
> ...











Two of those girls are bigger then the ''dudes''
As for tanning, Im a MexiCAN, and I live in this hot as country, known as Texas :laugh:


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i do


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

I go tanning on occasionn. I don't think there's anything wrong with guys tanning either, most people look alot better tan. IMO it's lame and naive to call someone gay based on them going tanning.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i dont really tan, i sunburn, but if i ever wanna get a "sun burn" i just go to the beach


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> i dont really tan, i sunburn, but if i ever wanna get a "sun burn" i just go to the beach
> [snapback]1017502[/snapback]​


Same here.

Fake tanning is lazy. Jesus people, just go outside! Oh and tanning in the winter? Now that is actually gay!

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > i dont really tan, i sunburn, but if i ever wanna get a "sun burn" i just go to the beach
> ...


When it is winter 9 months out of the year, and you have a medical condition so you do it once every month or so.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lizo0110 said:


> I go tanning on occasionn. I don't think there's anything wrong with guys tanning either, most people look alot better tan. IMO it's lame and naive to call someone gay based on them going tanning.
> [snapback]1017483[/snapback]​


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhh guys don't go tanning. its a chick thing. guys get tan from goin outside and working, thats it, not tanning beds.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]








Or Wes.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I am a fairly dark complected German. Almost as tan as an Italian would be, but I still tan. I love to lay in the sun often to get a nice bronze tan. I get a little white in the winter, so I'm still waiting for a nice sunny day with no breeze so I can lay in the back yard outside. I'm a MAJOR outside person in the summer, but the winters here in MI are too damn cold for me.
~Taylor~


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Tanning is for idiots with inferiority complexes. Why expose yourself to health risks for general physical appearance? Duh....

Pac


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i dont tan

fake tans are ugly


----------



## brody (Mar 26, 2006)

i have tanned once and i don't consider my self gay i just went right befor i went to jamica because i burn really bad and it helped. Other then that i would never go tanning.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

hardcore gamer said:


> i have tanned once and i don't consider my self gay i just went right befor i went to jamica because i burn really bad and it helped. Other then that i would never go tanning.


i also tanned a few months prior to my wedding because i was going to mexico for a week on my honeymoon and i didnt want to be a lobster while i was trying to enjoy myself

i dont see how tanning makes a man gay i for one dont kiss other men or engage in any activity to classify me as a gay male....... grow up people

i feel those of you who call a man who tans gay have a secret wonder about being gay or you just have major masculinity issues. ask most attractive women or women in general do they want a pastey white guy or a tan guy ? im pretty sure those of you who are like "tanning is for queers and ****" get alot of play from those women

this is just how i feel about this topic i am just trying to grasp how tanning make a man gay?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> Tanning is for idiots with inferiority complexes. Why expose yourself to health risks for general physical appearance? Duh....
> 
> Pac


Why do we as men do half the stupid sh*t we do? Because we think women will sleep with us.

Personally I'm perma brown from being Spanxican. But I know women want a man that looks good so if I were on the meat market I would do what it takes to compete in this superficial materilistic world. 
Girls like stupid things. sometimes you have to give it to them if you plan on "Giving it to them" 
know what I'm sayin?

Your not gay until your waxing your ass.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No, if I want to get tanned ill just go outside and lay in the sun


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

natural tans happen if you are in the sun

fake tans arent good IMO


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]

LOL, i was going to bump it with a vote, but i go tanning 4-5 times a week.... I dont tan outside because i hate the lines. Like in my other thread i started, i go tanning, wax the brows shave the body and to top it off i paint my nails.... It makes me look better for both sexes







Whats the big deal?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Jesus 4-5 times a week! You'll be cancer ridden in no time.

Tanning is extremely gay and I myself would never go, and I would must my friends balls if they went os hard they crawl into a hole and die.

I dont let my girlfriend go either. I've known 2 people who have died of skin cancer and thats just from the sun. What do you think laying in a tanning both with do, make that process 10x faster? No thanks.

IMO tanning is stupid and vain. If you need to tan to look good for someone your either pathetically insecure or the ugliest human on the face of the planet.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Jesus 4-5 times a week! You'll be cancer ridden in no time.
> 
> Tanning is extremely gay and I myself would never go, and I would must my friends balls if they went os hard they crawl into a hole and die.
> 
> ...


ugliest human!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think its real ignorant to call someone gay for tanning(fAKE IN BAKE) I don't think there is nothing wrong with it at all. i personally have never done it, due to me being a construction worker being outside getting burned as hell. BTW I'm the whitest bastard u'll ever see, but once i get burned i get a nice tan all theway up till winter.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Hell no*- the perfect answer :nod:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]








Or Wes.
[/quote]
until i seen this.
wes


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Tanning is for idiots with inferiority complexes. Why expose yourself to health risks for general physical appearance? Duh....
> 
> Pac


Why do we as men do half the stupid sh*t we do? Because we think women will sleep with us.

Personally I'm perma brown from being Spanxican. But I know women want a man that looks good so if I were on the meat market I would do what it takes to compete in this superficial materilistic world. 
Girls like stupid things. sometimes you have to give it to them if you plan on "Giving it to them" 
know what I'm sayin?

Your not gay until your waxing your ass.
[/quote]

But from your logic, you would do it if you were gonna get laid. Good for you tough guy









There's a huge difference between tanning and waxing. Tanning has been shown to have adverse effects on your skin, whereas waxing just supposedly hurts.

Your logic is flawed baby









Pac


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]








Or Wes.
[/quote]
until i seen this.
wes
[/quote]

Looks like we will never be forgotten wes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sh*t, i've been tanning lately...On the river while drinking beers and toobing


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> sh*t, i've been tanning lately...On the river while drinking beers and toobing


Now that's a manly way of tanning.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

timmy said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]








Or Wes.
[/quote]
until i seen this.
wes
[/quote]

Looks like we will never be forgotten wes








[/quote]

But your nails will be very pretty.









Tan skin (on white people) is damaged skin, period.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

acestro said:


> Dammit, who bumped this with a vote!


Probably Timmy.
[/quote]








Or Wes.
[/quote]
until i seen this.
wes
[/quote]

Looks like we will never be forgotten wes








[/quote]

But your nails will be very pretty.:laugh:

Tan skin (on white people) is damaged skin, period.
[/quote]


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I dont Tan .
I work outSide most of the Day so do Get sun even though i dont want to.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> But your nails will be very pretty.:laugh:
> 
> Tan skin (on white people) is damaged skin, period.











[/quote]

Oh, forgot, you're a pistons fan, I gotta knock it off


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

acestro said:


> But your nails will be very pretty.:laugh:
> 
> Tan skin (on white people) is damaged skin, period.











[/quote]

Oh, forgot, you're a pistons fan, I gotta knock it off









[/quote]
i dont even tan, never have never will. i just disagree with people calling people gay for tanning. its all good bro, GO PISTONS.








wes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually I dont give a crap either







Manicures, tanning, whatever, it's just not for me :laugh:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Lmao people still posting in this, i posted this a long time.


----------

